# Compass



## jasonm (Nov 30, 2009)

Greetings,

I drive an 08 Sentra base. I bought several cheap suction cup compasses of varying brands, and I am having the same problem with all of them. No matter what, they always indicate I am going W/SW, and that North is somewhere inside the car. They work fine outside of the car. Has anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

WHOA !!! sounds to me like you have a "Bermuda Tringle" there lmao ... no man i havent heard of this problem at all sounds a little wierd to me :/


----------



## alex john (Oct 22, 2010)

You place the needle thingy on the center of the circle then I like to rotate the paper around until the circle is complete.
Don't worry it took a while until I finally got used to it.
Good thing I don't use it very much.


----------

